# How many recurve field shooters?



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

We usually have 1 or 2 at our club, Anne Arundel Archers in Maryland.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

WE usually have 3-4 in the "trad" class, and several more in FSLR/L out here.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Recurvers are pretty rare here in NC. I occasionally pull mine out, and there is 1 other guys that shoots 1 or 2 times a year, but that is it...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Back in the day of long bows and recurves thats all that showed up for a field shoot. Its no differant today except not as many folks shoot them any more. The bunny shot is still a bunny and the 80 is still at 80. Now all ya see is compounds with all the bells and whistles and very few shoot them (recurves) any more as most had heavy draw weights and hard on the shouldars. It is a lost art of shooting long bows and recurves. The club i shot at would have 150 or 200 shooters on about every sunday afternoon with a wiener roast at the end of the shoot.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope to shoot a recurve in a field league that starts in a couple weeks, if I can find a partner. Supposed to be two-person teams, but I don't know if anyone else will be shooting a recurve or a longbow - I seriously doubt it.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been shooting Longbow for last 12 years and decided for a change, so in the Autumn I got an ILF Recurve and set up for IFAA Bowhunter div (short stab and 3 under fixed anchor) first Field round last Autumn was 390 and shooting 420's in practice at least. My first Field shoot of the year will be end of this month, it's been a cold winter (-32c at it's peak) so cant wait to be back in the woods shooting tourneys again. It's been fun and interesting learning new style.

I'm booked to shoot European Field champs in Portugal this Summer with the Recurve.


----------



## Bianchijon (Jul 1, 2009)

Clinton Co. Farmers and Sportsmans Assoc. usually has six to ten depending on the size of the turn out. There are a couple of Trad only 3-D shoots in SW Ohio during the summer as well.


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

I shoot field archery down here in Florida with a Hill longbow. I've never shot any other type of bow in competiton. I cannot stay with the target recurve guys who know their stuff, but still I enjoy the long shots field archery offers. IBO 3D is somewhat boring for me. All the shots seem the same because of the 25 yard limit and you don't do much shooting in the end. 30 arrows for standing around all day. Field archery is so much more fun than 3D in my experience. You shoot a ton and get to make adjustments on previous shots. I feel field archery makes you a much, much better all around archer than 3D does.

Now if somebody were to make a 3D course with shots out to 80 yards and multiple shots on targets. Say a 30 target course with 3 arrows per target with targets set out like a field archery course. Now that would be great fun.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Our field league has 2-3 Oly. recurvers, while our state field tournament usually has 5-7 shooters in Oly. Recurve. 

I keep one bow set up for Target, and another set up for Field. We are seeing an increase in field shooters across the board.


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

I have shot NFAA Traditional most of my 73 years. I shoot a 40# Hoyt matrix. I don't like to travel much now so I have built a 4 target NFAA field course
which allows me to shoot 14/28 field round. I have tried 3-D but as someone said you stand around all day and only shoot 1 arrow/target. You can see
pictures of my course at 
https://picasaweb.google.com/114971552018703055625/20110115#. Its on the lake county water authority preserve.

William Cisek


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

In Washington, we have a good number of archers shooting the Freestyle Limited Recurve style ("Olympic" style) and also a bunch that shoot Traditional (Recurve or longbow without sights). All the "fingers" styles are pretty popular, and growing in numbers.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

We have a few, our best MFSL R/L shooter is Bubba Bateman. He shoots in the low 500s. 
Not bad for a finger shooter shooting a stick bow.

Keith


----------

